# PHP my admin Zugriff Passwort über Url wie?



## Lukasz (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ich suche mitlerweile über eine Stunde im Netz.
Wie ich mitels php script Zugriff auf mysql bekommeist mir klar.

Ich möchte aber über url (locahost) auf meine DB (php my admin zugreifen).

Entweder bin ich zu blöd darüber was zu finden oder diese Thema ist kaum bnesprochen worden.

Ich gebe ein http://locahost/phpmyadmin
Und wenn ich mein passwort abschalte komme ich rein. Ist die aktiv bekomme ich die Meldung Using passwort: yes

Meine Frage ist wielautet die Adresse die ich beim Zugriff eingebn mus
etwa so hab ichs versuch geht abernicht,

http://locahost/phpmyadmin?user=bla&pass=bla

wie mach ich das richtig mit der Url? (Ich kann ja nicht immermein Passwort abschalten, um Zugriff zu bekommen.  

Gruss


----------



## danihome (21. Februar 2004)

*config.inc.php*

Hi,
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich deine Frage beantworten kann!
Wei man sie über die URL einloggen kann weis ich nicht, aber wenn du nicht immer dein Passwort abschalten möchtest besteht die Möglichkeit in der confic.inc.php (PhpMyAdmin-Ordner) "$cfg['Servers']['$i']['auth_type']"  von 'config' in 'http' oder 'cookie' zu ändern.


----------

